# 7.5 ton horsebox unladen weights...



## Peanot (13 March 2010)

I posted this a couple of days ago but due to the change, its disappeared so I`m doing it again. Sorry to those that already replied but I did get to see a few replies.

I am looking for a horsebox that carries 3 big horses with a bit of living with not too many things in as I dont want to be over the legal weight.  
I am fussy anyway but now with what I`ve learnt over the last day or so about the payload I`m having big problems finding one and I have cut down the `must haves` too.
I cant understand how people can say on the adverts that the horseboxes carry 3 large horses when the weight would be considerably over with 3 horses on and all the tack, water, people etc.  Does anyone else have this problem?
I rang about one lorry and she told me that it weighed 5.8 ton as it stands but with our 3 horses on it would be overweight by 100kg and then there`s the tack and us, and all the bits and bobs would put us over by loads.
The bigger lorries with lovely full livings just wouldnt be legal to carry 3 big horses so why make them to carry 3?  It`s confusing really.....
Does anyone carry 3 big horses in a horsebox with living and still manage to stay under 7.5 ton?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## dieseldog (13 March 2010)

It is nice to have it stalled for 3, even though you can't put 3 horses in it.  Somewhere for the wheelbarrow and hay to live when you go to overnight shows.  Also it keeps the market open for someone with ponies.

Hopefully everyone is getting the message that 7.5t lorries can't carry 3 big horses.

Horsebox manufacturers are some of the worse offenders.


----------



## cm2581 (14 March 2010)

Depending on how big your horses are you may find that the equitrek lorries have enough payload. Certainly have the biggest payload I've come across.


----------



## Booboos (14 March 2010)

In my opinion it's the horsebox manufacturers who are the worst offenders. At least until recently they couldn't care less about payloads. I think things have changed a little bit as the buyers are now a bit more informed though.


----------



## foraday (14 March 2010)

Sorry but what you are asking for is impossible!

If you want living and to carry 3 horses you will need a hgv!

Average 16.2 weighs 750kgs and all its equipment well add another 100kgs plus rider with their gear (average person weighs 80kgs/12 stone) so really another 100kgs so already you are hitting 1tonne per horse!

This is not accounting for your dog etc and his gear! Plus friends that you take along-kids as well and the crud that they come with!  So you need to work on the assumption that you have got 3.5t loaded up at anyone time +/- so over estimate!

SO ideally you are looking for a 4 tonne payload and they DO not exist for a 7.5t UNLESS there is NO LIVING AT ALL-so a basic polo box really the ones that look like cattle trucks.

You will need a hgv or slim down your horses, become jockeys and ride on panty liner saddles, have colonic irrigation for ALL who travel with you oh and leave the kids at home!

VOSA are loving the horse owners as they are ALWAYS over weight with their 3.5t and 7.5t and not only do you get an on the spot fine, but HAVE to UNLOAD all the overweight stuff, but even better points on your licence and of course your insurance is effected by that!

Take your chosen lorry to a weighbridge BEFORE you buy it!


----------



## Rowreach (14 March 2010)

Booboos is right, until horse owners got a bit more savvy, the box builders were building what the customer wanted - "7.5t" boxes to carry 3 big horses with top spec living

I bought my lorry off one of these builders - only it was a box he built for himself so it is a 7.5t, stalled for 4, with a tiny bit of day living (bench seat, storage shelf, lights, heat, mirrors, hooks, carpeted throughout).  Unladen weight is 5.2t so I can carry 4 ponies or 3 horses if I don't have too much junk with me, or 2 and all the clutter I want and be under the weight.

You are unlikely to find a true 7.5t with living able to carry 3 + clutter legally though.


----------



## Peanot (14 March 2010)

Husband has HGV but getting him to take me to shows would take a lot of persuading so it has to be a 7.5t
Someone on the last thread that got wiped in the changeover, said that they managed to fit 3 horses and gear in and its just under 7.5t
I dont want a full living, just somewhere to sit and make a bacon butty and a coffee, as I never stay overnight. So just seats, sink, hob and a fridge would be nice.
I`ll carry on looking but I want something yesterday.....


----------



## eggs (14 March 2010)

I think it is nearly impossible to have a 7.5 t lorry to carry three large horses.  They may (or more likely may not) fit comfortably in the horse area but you then become overweight.  Also I believe that having a tilt cab (which is considered highly desirable) adds an extra 1/2 ton to the unladen weight.  For this reason I took my HGV exam.

You may find a hunting box would keep your underweight but you would probably have to forego any living.

I have the same gripe with 3.5 t lorries being sold as suitable for two large horses.

The only answer is "caveat emptor" and check the unladen weight before travelling out to see a lorry and then get a weigh bridge certificate before parting with any money.


----------



## hollyandivy123 (14 March 2010)

does anyone know if there is a website other than slogging through the manufacturer websites to see the chassis weights of a lorry, i have a box that i which to upgrade the chassis and would like to get the lowest weight to i have the best payload


----------



## perfect11s (14 March 2010)

hollyandivy123 said:



			does anyone know if there is a website other than slogging through the manufacturer websites to see the chassis weights of a lorry, i have a box that i which to upgrade the chassis and would like to get the lowest weight to i have the best payload
		
Click to expand...

, 
 Most of the latest are around 3200 kg  iveco, daf, man, merc is  a little more   and isuzu less,  the  older six cylinder trucks add about 200 kg 
oh and for instance.. from the MAN info sheet  the  unladen weight of TGL 7.150.with a 4.2 mtr wheelbase  to suit a 18 ft body is 3220 kg..hope this helps


----------



## perfect11s (14 March 2010)

eggs said:



			I think it is nearly impossible to have a 7.5 t lorry to carry three large horses.  They may (or more likely may not) fit comfortably in the horse area but you then become overweight.  Also I believe that having a tilt cab (which is considered highly desirable) adds an extra 1/2 ton to the unladen weight.  For this reason I took my HGV exam.

You may find a hunting box would keep your underweight but you would probably have to forego any living.

I have the same gripe with 3.5 t lorries being sold as suitable for two large horses.

The only answer is "caveat emptor" and check the unladen weight before travelling out to see a lorry and then get a weigh bridge certificate before parting with any money.
		
Click to expand...

Where does the myth that a tilt cab adds 1/2 a ton come from??? its total utter bol0$x!!!! what adds weight is unsutable cheap materials like useing domestic chipboard for the living instead of lightweight  caravan ply,


----------



## perfect11s (14 March 2010)

Booboos said:



			In my opinion it's the horsebox manufacturers who are the worst offenders. At least until recently they couldn't care less about payloads. I think things have changed a little bit as the buyers are now a bit more informed though.
		
Click to expand...

Yes thats true a few years ago neither the builders or customers gave a toss about weight
the police didnt take much interest  unless the thing looked stupid going down the road.. then VOSA were given powers to stop vehicles  without the police, Then it all changed so then they are drunk on their new powers and we are now seeing  the results!!! one bulb out or slighty over weight so  now in this topsyturvey justice system you are severely bolocked for  what was once seen as a minor misdemenor..


----------



## Steeleydan (14 March 2010)

lasrox ive pm you.


----------



## eggs (14 March 2010)

perfect11s said:



			Where does the myth that a tilt cab adds 1/2 a ton come from??? its total utter bol0$x!!!! what adds weight is unsutable cheap materials like useing domestic chipboard for the living instead of lightweight  caravan ply,
		
Click to expand...

Ohh sorry to have upset you.  It is what I was told by a mechanic.


----------



## PeterNatt (14 March 2010)

A nice compact 7.5 ton chassis cab weighs less than 3.00 tons.
It is easily possible to build a basic container that will weigh 2 tons.  That way you will achieve a 2.5 ton pay load.
However if you go for a vehicle with living etc then the weight of the container goes up as does the chassis cab as you need a longer chassis cab and they weigh more.  Side ramps also weigh more as they have to be counter balanced.


----------



## Louby (14 March 2010)

Dont know if you read my last reply to your previous thread so sorry if you have .  Mines a tilt cab, has 18ft body, split 10ft horse area, 8ft day living and weighs 5.3t unladen.  Partitioned to carry 3 horses.  It can be done.... just with minimal kit and probably no passengers lol.  Mine is basic day living, decent horse area, no on board water tanks, generator etc, just a sink, hob, seating and table.  
Friends has all mod cons, built by same builder, smaller horse area, fantastic living but weighs just over 6t.  Did hear of one that wasnt legal to carry one horse when weighed!
I would definately make sure you see the weighbridge certificate for any you view and be careful as some people weigh without the partitions.  Any serious genuine seller should provide this, we got ours weighed when I decided I wanted to sell.


----------



## perfect11s (15 March 2010)

lesrox said:



			Husband has HGV but getting him to take me to shows would take a lot of persuading so it has to be a 7.5t
Someone on the last thread that got wiped in the changeover, said that they managed to fit 3 horses and gear in and its just under 7.5t
I dont want a full living, just somewhere to sit and make a bacon butty and a coffee, as I never stay overnight. So just seats, sink, hob and a fridge would be nice.
I`ll carry on looking but I want something yesterday..... 

Click to expand...

 I would look at www.tristarhorseboxes.co.uk   its a crappy  web site!!! but dont be put off they do make very nice light alloy boxes!!!


----------



## dieseldog (15 March 2010)

eggs said:



			Ohh sorry to have upset you.  It is what I was told by a mechanic.
		
Click to expand...

All lorries in their original state have tilt cabs (apart from a few exceptions) I can see adding a luton putting on more weight, but leaving it as it is isn't going to affect it.


----------



## mackandmutley (20 March 2010)

I dont think the box builders can be all tarred with the same brush, some are oblivious to weight issues but many have now included unladen weights on their websites for new and second hand and have now become savvy to the problem. It is a two way deal in that it is easy to argue that they shouldn't build it in x,y or z way but if a reputable builder is asked to build a 3 stall wagon for a customer who has had it explained that there payload will be x no of kgs then why cant they?where does the driver's responsibility come into it. It seems a lot of people are moaning that 3 horse lorries are built and that some are overloaded but they are still the most common wagon out there. 
We all want the builders to be crystal clear to the nearest kg on the part of the lorry weight they are in charge of but can anyone without a weighbridge on their farm honestly tell me how much weight they carry in their lorry loaded?


----------



## mrhsaddler (20 March 2010)

One way to get the weight of an unladen lorry is to request the VOSA brake test certificate, that is issued during the MOT test, as this has the two axle weights for the vehicle, add the two together and you get the unladen weight. for example my lorry is an Iveco 4910 5.2ton, the axle weights together came to 2842Kgs, so I have around 2300Kgs of payload, which is plenty for my two heavies (650Kgs and 900Kgs) and harnesses, water etc. 

For a 7.5ton same applies get its unladen weight and take away from 7490Kgs and you have the absolute limit of the payload.


----------



## mackandmutley (20 March 2010)

The brake test figures are generally innacurate to the tune of upto 200kgs, so with two axles you could be well overloaded upto half a ton. The plate in the cab is also notoriously wrong as the unladen weight that it has written on it will be from when the truck was first registered, so would have been with the orginal body which would be lighter than a horsebox.
Only true way to get the weight will be to take it empty to a weighbridge and weigh front and back axles and then again with it fully loaded. remember that overloading one axle is still an offence even if as a total the vehicle is under 7.5 ton total.


----------

